# Obi & Owen- double the fun- **Video/Pics**



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Just wanted to share some pics and a video (finally!!!) of the boys <3 Owen's sutures are removed from his neuter so they can wrestle to their hearts' content! Obi is definitely the more dominant of the two and Owen happily follows big brother's lead :thumbsup: Owen is all sweetness, no sass! LOL! :-D He is growing so fast even in the past month he's been with us  puppyhood goes quickly! He is 6months (almost 7 months in a week). It's amazing how each dog has such a different personality but are both very "maltese" - we really lucked out by having two calm yet playful and cuddly boys :wub:

Here's a video of them practicing some tricks together!





Owen's tear stains are improving (and cornstarch + good lighting make them MUCH less obvious in photos B):thumbsup: ) :








Owen's fluffy look:


Obi and Owen's double the fluffiness!


Double the love <3


a very clean, post-bath Obi (his fluffy hair is ridiculously soft after a bath and he is perfect for snuggling  ):


typical topknot for puppy, Owen:




Thank You, Gustave and Auntie Aastha for Obi's birthday BarkBox!!!!


playing together...everyday 




Hope you enjoyed the video and pics


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Marisa, it's 4:30 M, and I'm barely awake, but your video was the first thing I saw, and I am smiling from ear to ear. That was great....music, tricks, bloopers, and two very beautiful fluffs. Thank you!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Marisa, your videos and pictures are now twice as adorable with Owen in them too (as if just Obi didn't already make them adorable enough). They are both so cute and so smart. Owen has such a pretty face.


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

*aloha Obi, Owen and Marrisa!*

my my, they both are absolutely adorable!!! it is now 12am in Hawaii(I am on vacation in Hawaii and still unable to adjust the time differences... ack
Watching adorable clips of Obi and Owen has made me miss my Ein and my crew that I left behind back home  ....!!! its amazing they are both able to do the tricks together without any distraction:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Well you certainly put a smile on my face this morning. I love, love, love these boys!!! So adorable and your training skills are incredible!!!!! Thanks for making my morning start out with a BIG smile.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisa, that was so cute....double the pleasure. Your great at pics and putting together videos. Two smart and adorable fluffs. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Marisa ... thank you so much for the delightful and fun videos and pictures of Obi and Owen. You amaze me with your training skills ... I love watching Obi and Owen doing the tricks together! And, the bloopers are adorable, too! 

Thank you so much for the smiles that you, Obi, and Owen have brought my way this morning! Now I am going to go back and look at your entertaining and enchanting video and pictures again!! Obi and Owen are sooooo adorable!:wub::wub:


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Your boys are beautiful! So sweet! Loved all the tricks they did!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm giggling like a little girl!:HistericalSmiley: You, Obi, and Owen just made my day!:chili::chili: They are super-uber cuteness, sweetness, and cuddliness...:wub: I adore them both..and their trainer is just amazing!:chili::HistericalSmiley:Thank you for the kicks and giggles..:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Marisa, I love your videos! You are such a good trainer! And obi and Owen are both so smart! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Your boys are just adorable. Trying to train two at once is quick a task. I haven't been able to manage it. Bogie keeps pushing Cassie out the way.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I not only smiled...but for some reason I teared up....they are just adorable and I still have such a long wait for mine!!! Thank you so much for sharing....you are an amazing trainer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

That was just a fabulous way to start my day. You are a great trainer!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Loved it!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG! I love, love, love, love everything about this post, Marisa! The video and pictures just made my day...perfect way to start the morning  You are just an amazing trainer...can't believe how much you've taught Owen in such a short time. And I'm totally embarrassed because all I have taught Emma so far is "sit" and even that she does only sometimes :blush: :brownbag:
I'm excited to meet you and Obi next week (wish Owen was coming too!!) and I will definitely be asking you for some training tips, by the way!


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

So cute!! Adorable!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wanted to add that Owens "typical top knot for a puppy" pictures cracked me up. That is what Emma's top knot looks like 99% of the time.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

How can anyone not smile when they watch those handsome little boys!?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm supposed to be taking my meds.... but I'm watching Obi and Owen LOL

That was great! I love their tricks. Obi, you are doing a great job teaching your brother!!

I love the bloopers.... Owen looks at the camera like, "What are you doing???"

So sweet 

The photo where Obi is wrestling Owen to the ground is great!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I never tire of seeing your boys at play! They are so cute and glad that they are getting along with each other just fine


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They are so cute together. :wub: :wub: nice start to my morning. Like the bloopers too


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What an uplifting video! You are such a good trainer and the dogs just seem to respond to you so intently. I just loved it! I have taught Maggie to sit, lay down, back up, dance, and high five, but have had no luck with roll over. She just won't do it. I can't wait to meet you and Obi at Nationals next week.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Soo cute. I laughed out loud when I saw Owen's rollover. It reminded we of how Gustave would rollover at that age, no control on body once it's in motion, LOL. 

Obi is such a good big brother. He's showing Owen how it's done. I love all the tricks. 

Love the pics too. Thanks for sharing. And I'm glad they like the Barkbox!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Brotherly love :wub: i love it! :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Absolutely delightful. Thanks for a big smile to start the day. It is still overcast, but Obi and Owen brought:Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Marisa,
The playing together motion picture stole my heart. I want to hug them! The video is awesome, they are so good. It was great to wake up with this pictures and video.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I love the wrestling photo - ACTION!!! I can't believe how much you have taught Owen already! 

Great pix and video, more please!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am in awe of what you have accomplised in such a short time with both of them. I am going to make Chloe, Katie, Chachi and Gigi watch your video with the hope that they might learn a few things.:thumbsup:

I just love those two little boys.

Watch your your babies closely at Nationals. I know someone that would love to have them.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm thinking that at Nationals I'll either kidnap Marisa so she can teach me how to train my fluffs, or have her hold a training seminar at the hotel, LOL. 

The boys are SO adorable. Isn't having two a blast? I could watch Cozette and Pippa play all day. Today is sunny here so they've been roaring around the backyard like crazy, and it's like having my own personal entertainment system, LOL.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok that is ridiculous how cute that video is!! Owen is such a cutie and I am so glad that they are both just fitting in so nicely at your house!! Sooo adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

socalyte said:


> I'm thinking that at Nationals I'll either kidnap Marisa so she can teach me how to train my fluffs, or have her hold a training seminar at the hotel, LOL.
> 
> The boys are SO adorable. Isn't having two a blast? I could watch Cozette and Pippa play all day. Today is sunny here so they've been roaring around the backyard like crazy, and it's like having my own personal entertainment system, LOL.


Jackie, that is a great idea.:thumbsup: I vote for a training seminar:aktion033:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm glad you enjoyed the video :-D I will respond to each of you later...but just wanted to say that I am lucky with two pretty trainable pups-- it might be more of them than my actual training


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Marisa - those pics and the video just started my day off with a huge smile! Obi and Owen are insanely adorable. I especially love Obi's chest hair! LOL. Its so puffy!!!! He looks buffed! Owen is a doll. And, you are such an amazing trainer! It was so neat to see them going through their tricks in tandem. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

So sweet. Makes me want to get a friend for Isabella. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Marissa I LOVE YOUR VIDEO'S of Obi and Owen. It just makes me smile when I watch your videos. I just want to give Owen and Obi big kisses, because they are soooo cute!!!!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

The cuteness is leaving me speechless so I'll just go :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh they are both so cute and well behaved! :wub:
Do you love having 2? Do you find it much more difficult, or easy?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Always The Best Videos and Fun to see.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh Marisa!!! They are just beyond precious together!!! :wub: :wub: You have got to be the best trainer ever!! Look your new boy learning all these new tricks!! And Obi is just the smartest boy!! I adore them both!! :hugging:


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh my heart!! They are just sooooo sweet together! Owen is a doll!! So glad they get along so well! :wub:

It's been day 3 of training Teddy to roll over..and he rolls over just like Obi & Owen does (with my hand guiding him to roll over) I don't think he will ever just roll over on his own! It took him so quick to learn other tricks but we're still working on this one..I'm getting very impatient  hehe


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

I love your videos! I think paris has a crush on your boys lol.:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats on your precious new boy, Marisa! :chili::chili::chili::wub:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

They are just perfect for each other! Both so cute and both incredibly smart. You are awesome with them. Looking forward seeing more and more and more and more of them!


----------

